# Public health/ development work in S.A



## Goldstar (Mar 3, 2011)

I am considering moving to south africa in future but am also wondering if I`ll be able to secure a job there. I am a social worker with a Masters in public health. Does anyone have any tips/ ideas about the job prospects?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Try the following

vacancies - Articles and posts about vacancies from the best blogs


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

This is an old article from 2009, but still relevant. Being a social worker in South Africa is quite challenging, and even more so if you do not fall within the criteria representing the demographics of society. If you are a creative person, you may want to check out SAASWIPP, Family Therapy, Social Workers, Social Work, Counselling as I'm sure they will be able to answer some of your questions.allAfrica.com: South Africa: Country Faces Shortage of Social Workers


----------



## AGON (Mar 15, 2011)

See:

pnet.co.za
bestjobs.co.za
jobmail.co.za

just google job sites in SA.

Good luck!!


----------

